# I wonder if this will help



## drippin' rock (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## bullethead (Oct 5, 2016)

Good luck with that...


----------



## 660griz (Oct 6, 2016)

There they go again. Trying to mess with the master plan.


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Praying to God for protection from...... God.


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 6, 2016)

It is notable that the prayer asks for no change in meteorological events; only the effect those events will have on those who are humbly submitting to Him (by inference, physically; but specifically, emotionally and spiritually).


----------



## 660griz (Oct 6, 2016)

hummerpoo said:


> It is notable that the prayer asks for no change in meteorological events; only the effect those events will have on those who are humbly submitting to Him (by inference, physically; but specifically, emotionally and spiritually).



So, "...keep us safe from all hurricanes.." only infers physical safety?
Interesting.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 6, 2016)

hummerpoo said:


> It is notable that the prayer asks for no change in meteorological events; only the effect those events will have on those who are humbly submitting to Him (by inference, physically; but specifically, emotionally and spiritually).


I wonder how that plays out.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 6, 2016)

More folks trying to mess with the master plan.

O God, Master of this passing world, hear the humble voices of your children.  The Sea of Galilee obeyed your order and returned to its former quietude; you are still the Master of land and sea.  We live in the shadow of a danger over which we have no control.  The Gulf, like a provoked and angry giant, can awake from its seeming lethargy, overstep its conventional boundaries, invade our land and spread chaos and disaster.  During this hurricane season, we turn to You, O loving Father.  Spare us from past tragedies whose memories are still so vivid and whose wounds seem to refuse to heal with the passing of time.  O Virgin, Star of the Sea, Our Beloved Mother, we ask you to plead with your Son in our behalf, so that spared from the calamities common to this area and animated with a true spirit of gratitude, we will walk in the footsteps of your Divine Son to reach the heavenly Jerusalem where a storm-less eternity awaits us. Amen.


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 6, 2016)

660griz said:


> So, "...keep us safe from all hurricanes.." only infers physical safety?
> Interesting.



I saw/see no inference weighing toward physical there.

In the parallel structure:

1a)We ask...
2a)Protect us...
1b)You alone...
2b)You alone...

the inference of physical is in "1b".


----------



## bullethead (Oct 6, 2016)

With at least 11 dead in Haiti so far and landfall soon to come in Fla we will see if any god is listening.

I honestly hope that not one more life is lost to the storm. Best wishes to all of you down that way.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 6, 2016)

bullethead said:


> With at least 11 dead in Haiti so far and landfall soon to come in Fla we will see if any god is listening.
> 
> I honestly hope that not one more life is lost to the storm. Best wishes to all of you down that way.


Haiti population 10,883,677------11 dead could have been a whole lot worse

Ya know it says in the bible we all will die, does not say when nor how but it does state how to have everlasting life. We are here for short time, this Earth is not our reward nor is this life but the life after death.


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 6, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Haiti population 10,883,677------11 dead could have been a whole lot worse
> 
> Ya know it says in the bible we all will die, does not say when nor how but it does state how to have everlasting life. We are here for short time, this Earth is not our reward nor is this life but the life after death.


Im sure the loved ones of the 11 dead will be very comforted by the fact that it "could have been a whole lot worse".


----------



## 660griz (Oct 6, 2016)

hummerpoo said:


> I saw/see no inference weighing toward physical there.



Correct. A little more than inference.
safe
/sāf/

1. protected from or not exposed to danger or risk; not likely to be harmed or lost.
"eggs remain in the damp sand, safe from marine predators"

2.uninjured; with no harm done.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 6, 2016)

WaltL1 said:


> Im sure the loved ones of the 11 dead will be very comforted by the fact that it "could have been a whole lot worse".



Precisely...
But they may not have been christians...so....

Then again, maybe they were christians and he did them a favor?


----------



## 660griz (Oct 6, 2016)

bullethead said:


> Then again, maybe they were christians and he did them a favor?



That is why I don't understand all the praying NOT to go to the real reward.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 6, 2016)

660griz said:


> That is why I don't understand all the praying NOT to go to the real reward.



Yep.
And why pray at all? Will a god change his mind and change the outcome of something it knew, if not planned, what was going happen millenniums before?


----------



## 660griz (Oct 6, 2016)

bullethead said:


> Yep.
> And why pray at all? Will a god change his mind and change the outcome of something it knew, if not planned, what was going happen millenniums before?



Another mystery. 

Like Jesus saying, ""My God, My God, Why Have You Forsaken Me?"


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 6, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Haiti population 10,883,677------11 dead could have been a whole lot worse
> 
> Ya know it says in the bible we all will die, does not say when nor how but it does state how to have everlasting life. We are here for short time, this Earth is not our reward nor is this life but the life after death.



You know what my hero Pat Robertson says..... Probably still gettin' ganked from that pact with the devil.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 6, 2016)

660griz said:


> Another mystery.
> 
> Like Jesus saying, ""My God, My God, Why Have You Forsaken Me?"


Yeah that was the moment he realized that the son of man was all he was.


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 6, 2016)

Non believers are the most prayed for people in the world...hope that is working out for you.


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 7, 2016)

Here's another one.....


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 7, 2016)

How bout this,

Dear Heavenly Father, it's been long enough. I know Eve ate the fruit, but really. Is cancer a good punishment for that?  How about we cut the crap and act like adults. Amen.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 7, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> Non believers are the most prayed for people in the world...hope that is working out for you.



Life is good, thank you, keep up the good work.
But if possible try to ask the big guy to cure just the children with cancer all throughout the world. Ask him to not concentrate on me so hard and focus on the kids. As soon as I see St. JUDES hospital shut down I will know what you say is truth.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 7, 2016)

drippin, I should have read down another 2 posts. We are on the same page. God wanted us to bring the horrible disease to the attention of all the people praying for people who do not need it and overlooking the ones that really do.


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 7, 2016)

bullethead said:


> drippin, I should have read down another 2 posts. We are on the same page. God wanted us to bring the horrible disease to the attention of all the people praying for people who do not need it and overlooking the ones that really do.



My thoughts on this go something like-

You are praying for me because I don't believe the same things you do?  Get over yourself. What a giant waste of your time.


----------



## Israel (Oct 7, 2016)

bullethead said:


> Yeah that was the moment he realized that the son of man was all he was.


If you "divined" that from those words, and find therein the key that for you reduces all other testimony to sham and falsehood (am I wrong in interpreting your oft repeated stance?), what a great blunder by the recorder of events!

How very naïve to arm all succeeding generations with a firm rebuttal..."Look, here... (they could say) here is proof this hanging thing is no more than common meat! And it knows it!"


You have yet to see the resurrection, yet to behold the work of the God spoken to there. Yet to see what hung, there. And why. And for whom.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 7, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> My thoughts on this go something like-
> 
> You are praying for me because I don't believe the same things you do?  Get over yourself. What a giant waste of your time.



Or...that!


----------



## bullethead (Oct 7, 2016)

478 killed in Haiti as of latest report.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 7, 2016)

Israel said:


> If you "divined" that from those words, and find therein the key that for you reduces all other testimony to sham and falsehood (am I wrong in interpreting your oft repeated stance?), what a great blunder by the recorder of events!
> 
> How very naïve to arm all succeeding generations with a firm rebuttal..."Look, here... (they could say) here is proof this hanging thing is no more than common meat! And it knows it!"
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have yet to see a lot of things. Most of which are the things that you keep harping about and you are absolutely unable to produce.

And, more likely than not, that hangy thing was on an X not a t. So you may want to redecorate.


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 7, 2016)

Why put prayer for the temporal over eternity?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 8, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> View attachment 886566



Can't hurt.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 8, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> Why put prayer for the temporal over eternity?



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This.


----------



## Israel (Oct 8, 2016)

bullethead said:


> Yeah, I have yet to see a lot of things. Most of which are the things that you keep harping about and you are absolutely unable to produce.
> 
> And, more likely than not, that hangy thing was on an X not a t. So you may want to redecorate.



Redecorate what?


----------



## bullethead (Oct 8, 2016)

Israel said:


> Redecorate what?


What perhaps is "what" you may ask and to that my answer, our answer, the only answer that can be or ever was is ~what~.!?


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 13, 2016)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Can't hurt.



Out of the 1000+ deaths in Haiti from this hurricane, I would assume a good number of these people died with a prayer on their lips. In a situation like this, what would you say is a sign that prayer worked?


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 14, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> Out of the 1000+ deaths in Haiti from this hurricane, I would assume a good number of these people died with a prayer on their lips. In a situation like this, what would you say is a sign that prayer worked?



Doesn't look like it does it?


----------



## 660griz (Oct 17, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> Out of the 1000+ deaths in Haiti from this hurricane, I would assume a good number of these people died with a prayer on their lips. In a situation like this, what would you say is a sign that prayer worked?



For the ones that prayed, "Take me Lord, I want to come home.", it worked. For those that prayed, "Please spare me.", it didn't.


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 17, 2016)

660griz said:


> For the ones that prayed, "Take me Lord, I want to come home.", it worked. For those that prayed, "Please spare me.", it didn't.



And for those that prayed...not my will but yours Lord be done? It worked.


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 17, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> And for those that prayed...not my will but yours Lord be done? It worked.



Don't you see it???!?  Of course that prayer works. Every time.  And you parade it as proof!!


----------



## bullethead (Oct 18, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> And for those that prayed...not my will but yours Lord be done? It worked.


Correct, only in Haiti they were praying to a different god and/or practicing voodoo and it was obviously just as effective for the survivors.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 18, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> And for those that prayed...not my will but yours Lord be done? It worked.



Which is what is gonna happen anyway. Prayer or not.
Right?


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 18, 2016)

660griz said:


> Which is what is gonna happen anyway. Prayer or not.
> Right?



I don't know. Who's to say any of those dead prayed to survive? Who's to say all of those that prayed were Christians? Bcause it does matter. There's only one prayer God will answer of those outside of the family and that's a prayer of acceptance into the family, otherwise I don't think He will hear the prayers of the wicked...but that's my take not all Christians take.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 18, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> I don't know. Who's to say any of those dead prayed to survive? Who's to say all of those that prayed were Christians? Bcause it does matter. There's only one prayer God will answer of those outside of the family and that's a prayer of acceptance into the family, otherwise I don't think He will hear the prayers of the wicked...but that's my take not all Christians take.


Many Hatians didnt need the Christian god, their god took care of things as needed.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 18, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> I don't know.


What?
You don't know if God's will will be done?


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 18, 2016)

bullethead said:


> Many Hatians didnt need the Christian god, their god took care of things as needed.



What god?


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 18, 2016)

660griz said:


> What?
> You don't know if God's will will be done?



I think prayer influences God's will, therefore I can't say if one thing was going to happen or not with or without prayer.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 18, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> What god?



Along with Christianity there is Islam, Judiasm, Vodou and Bahai that is practiced in Haiti so plenty of gods and practices granted both life and death during this last storm.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 18, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> I think prayer influences God's will, therefore I can't say if one thing was going to happen or not with or without prayer.



Interesting.


----------

